# name that poop



## M14 (Jul 5, 2007)

Howdy,

I have skunks, *****, squirrels, possums and birds in the yard.

Recently I drove away some ***** shacking up in the garage.

I baited the roof w/ nuts near the tree and I found this "crumbly" poop that I cant identify.

Maybe some of you hunters can. I would appreciate it.

http://trichosting.com/fileman/brian/rifle/poop/072607-1.jpg

http://trichosting.com/fileman/brian/rifle/poop/072607-2.jpg


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

possum or ****


----------



## ParkerBoy (Feb 2, 2007)

A good way to tell is if you taste it ***** taste more sweet than opossums. :beer:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

That reminds me of man vs wild because bear grylls always does sick @$$ $h!+ like that.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

im goin to have to say Cookie Monsters


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

no, its definatly sasquatch! take a closer look and you can see a peices of jack links jerky. its a dead give away :lol:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

No its not. A few nights ago me, a bag of beef jerky, a very reflective watch, and a 12 ga had a run in with him. Gettin him full body stuffed. i will post pics when I get it done.


----------



## M14 (Jul 5, 2007)

No really, this **** is on my roof and it has to stop. :sniper:

Other forums have also said it looks like **** but I thought **** dung was black?

Too big for skunk and in no way a cat, right?

Gotta be **** or possum.

Come on down and 'name that poop!' :wink:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

**** crap can change color just by what it eats so I suggest putting up a trail cam or something to figure it out.


----------



## M14 (Jul 5, 2007)

i thin kits **** then because I saw black poop w/ the same looking stuff in it on the neighbors garage.

Also behind that garage it tore apart a bird from my kill box and ate it, leaving feathers all over. The bird was in a bag in a bucket and dragged behind the garage.

sound like ****?


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

ParkerBoy said:


> A good way to tell is if you taste it ***** taste more sweet than opossums. :beer:


dude, i dont even wanna know how you found this out.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

id say ***** for sure.


----------



## Buck_master (Sep 17, 2007)

Stonegoblet said:


> ParkerBoy said:
> 
> 
> > A good way to tell is if you taste it ***** taste more sweet than opossums. :beer:
> ...


haha me neither uke:


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)




----------

